# Where to buy a Weber MiniMass



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

50W?

Axe and LA Music don't show anything with a search...nothing on eBay in Canada.

Somewhere between Mississauga and Woodstock.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich, the amp tech at Sherwood Music in Kitchener, can order one for you. It will take a couple of weeks to get here, but it will be a bit cheaper than ordering from Weber directly.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

dr_iggi said:


> Rich, the amp tech at Sherwood Music in Kitchener, can order one for you. It will take a couple of weeks to get here, but it will be a bit cheaper than ordering from Weber directly.


That's probably the best plan then...I was thinking of going by Sherwood this afternoon anyhow.

Thanks Doc. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I just saw one listed on eBay. I believe the seller was in Canada as well (bonus). Can recall if it was 50 or 25 watts.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I just saw one listed on eBay. I believe the seller was in Canada as well (bonus). Can recall if it was 50 or 25 watts.


It is, or rather was.

I looked the other day but didn't see it. After your post I searched (Canada-only) for "Weber" and it came up.

Thanks, I just grabbed it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Late to the party, but for future reference yellow cab on Vancouver Island can get those for you too. He's a Weber dealer...took maybe three weeks and shipping was $15. 

email: andy_at_yellowcabamplification.com
website: http://www.yellowcabamplification.com


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> It is, or rather was.
> 
> I looked the other day but didn't see it. After your post I searched (Canada-only) for "Weber" and it came up.
> 
> Thanks, I just grabbed it.


Awesome. Glad it worked out for ya. :food-smiley-004:


----------

